# Cold Peach Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

16 oz package, frozen peach slices, thawed, reserving a 1/2 cup of peach slices
3/4 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup of orange juice
3 tbsp sugar
1/2 cup dairy sour cream
1/2 cup half & half
1/4 cup dry white wine (or peach nectar)
1 tbsp lemon juice
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Place peaches, pineapple juice, orang juice, and sugar in blender or food processer and blend until smooth. Add sour cream, half & half, wine (or nectar), lemon juice and cinamon, Blend until smooth and creamy. Pour into larg bowl. Cut reserved 1/2 cup peach slices into chunks, stir into blended mixture. Cover, and refrigerate until serving time. Makes 8 servings.


----------

